# How to: Overclocking EVGA X58 4.5 on AIR!!!



## KPC84

So EVGA came out with a monster mainboard for the Core i7.  On the spec sheet however it shows a maximum ram speed of ddr3 1333 in tripple channel.  I thought that was very conservative so I did some searching and found this on the EVGA forum

EVGA X58 Overclocking Guide

He ended up with a certified 4.5 GHZ on air and 1600 mhz ddr3 at 9-9-9-24.

So does this mean it's ok to buy 1600 mhz ram as long as you do this?


----------



## just a noob

i know some guy on another forum got up to 4.4ghz on a true using the provided ram from intel(1066 or whatever it is) and it was the 940, not the 965, and i believe he used the intel slapover board(or the asus p6t deluxe, not sure)


----------

